# Fluval Edge 2



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice to see the new lights. Hopefully they are better than the ones that came with the original.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I still like the original Fluval Edge's shape better than the taller version.
But I sure hope the lights are better than the previous model


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Now you got me wondering what did the old one look like?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Exactly like that, but only available in short dimension. And halogen not LED lights.


----------

